# 1957/58 Sun Sapphire



## colly (30 Mar 2009)

A pal of mine has one of the above complete with all the original transfers, parts, even original tyres. He also has the receipt from the shop it was brought from. I couldn't quite get to it last night because of the amount of stuff in his garage but I think it has Simplex gears.
It has been hanging in his garage for most of the past 45 years. 
The rims are a bit rusty and the original tyres look a bit perished but other than a couple of scuffs it is pretty much ok.

Is it worth anything to anybody? 

Would it be of interest to an enthusiast of old cycling gear or maybe a museum? 

Or should I take it off his hands, strip it down an build it up again with new parts and make good use of it?

I'll see if I can get a photo of it next time I see him.


----------



## bonk man (8 Apr 2009)

Hi, what sort of bike is it? Sports, utility, ladies? Can't find any info on the net about this model. If it is a race style bike I would be interested,, so would a few others .... 

As to whether you should do a renovation, personally if I renovate a wreck it has to be a bike I might want to ride for a while, there isn't much or any money in renovations as the time factor and price of original parts limits any profit.

We should pass on our unwanted stuff to some one who can make use of it, easier said than done  I am a collector of other peoples junk as my wife would testify... [ we did have a row about the shed earlier...]


----------



## colly (15 Apr 2009)

Hi, Sorry to be so long getting back. I thought the thread had died a natural death.

It is a mans road bike as far as I can remember. I may be seeing the bloke who has it during the next week or so and I will get a couple of pics if I can.

I was doubtful about renovating it to be honest. I could see it just becoming a half finished project destined to be never finished. 
Far better it goes to someone who would make use of it and do the job properly.


----------



## detheridge (9 May 2009)

I had a Sun Sapphire as a teenager in the 60s, which I loved riding. My mother sold it in a fit of pique without telling me one weekend and then complained that it wasn't worth anything as the guy who'd bought had said! (Obviously a wide boy who knew he was dealing with someone with no knowledge of bikes).
I've been looking for another one for years, and would be seriously interested in this. Is it the purple/mauve colour?

Best wishes, 
David.


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (14 Feb 2012)

colly said:


> A pal of mine has one of the above complete with all the original transfers, parts, even original tyres. He also has the receipt from the shop it was brought from. I couldn't quite get to it last night because of the amount of stuff in his garage but I think it has Simplex gears.
> It has been hanging in his garage for most of the past 45 years.
> The rims are a bit rusty and the original tyres look a bit perished but other than a couple of scuffs it is pretty much ok.
> 
> ...


I think the Sapphire was one of the last frames made by Sun as an independent builder before they were soaked up by Raleigh, in I think around 1960. If my memory serves me right, I think they were made Birmingham way & later under Raleigh at the Carlton works in Worsop. They never had the pedigree that carlton enjoyed but the top end stuff like the Mass start & the Truwell were pretty decent bits of kit. Either way, if the Sapphires in good nick it's got to be worth restoring, can't be that many of them still around.


----------



## colly (14 Feb 2012)

EYE-TYE-MAD said:


> I think the Sapphire was one of the last frames made by Sun as an independent builder before they were soaked up by Raleigh, in I think around 1960. If my memory serves me right, I think they were made Birmingham way & later under Raleigh at the Carlton works in Worsop. They never had the pedigree that carlton enjoyed but the top end stuff like the Mass start & the Truwell were pretty decent bits of kit. Either way, if the Sapphires in good nick it's got to be worth restoring, can't be that many of them still around.


 
I'm not sure it could be described as ''good nick'' but it isn't a mess, just very old and unused. 




detheridge said:


> I had a Sun Sapphire as a teenager in the 60s, which I loved riding. My mother sold it in a fit of pique without telling me one weekend and then complained that it wasn't worth anything as the guy who'd bought had said! (Obviously a wide boy who knew he was dealing with someone with no knowledge of bikes).
> I've been looking for another one for years, and would be seriously interested in this. Is it the purple/mauve colour?
> 
> Best wishes,
> David.


 
I had forgotten about this altogether. I am going out for a meal with the bloke who owns it next week I'll see if it is still available. If it's still going I will give you a shout. From memory I think it is blue and white. Not sure I'll give him a call.


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (15 Feb 2012)

colly said:


> I'm not sure it could be described as ''good nick'' but it isn't a mess, just very old and unused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even so, if for the rarity value alone it's got to be worth a rescue.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2012)

colly time you built another one


----------



## colly (15 Feb 2012)

biggs682 said:


> colly time you built another one


Funny you should say that........it crossed my mind today.

The ''Lee Cooper'' has been on hold for a while owing to lack of funds but rather than wait until I have enough spare dosh to get the wheels and kit I really want I have decided to get what I can and make it up anyway and upgrade later if I find I enjoy it. ( I will, I can feel it me waters)
Should be a runner by next week.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2012)

about time


----------



## colly (16 Feb 2012)

Just spoken to the guy who owns this bike. I understand it is the purple / mauve colour it is in completely original condition including gears , mudguards, brakes, everything. If he can find it he still has the original purchase receipt and booklet that came with it.

OFFERS !!!!


----------

